
'Star Wars' conceptual artist Ralph McQuarrie passes away at age 82 - Kynlyn
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/3/2843126/star-wars-conceptual-artist-ralph-mcquarrie-passes-away-at-82
======
afterburner
"The Art of Return of the Jedi" was one of my favourite Star Wars related
purchases, as were several other collections of sci-fi art. Always liked SF
art's power to inspire.

Two of Ralph McQuarrie's more dramatic compositions:

[http://www.podracer.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/star-
wars/ralph...](http://www.podracer.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/star-wars/ralph-
mcquarrie-new-hope-death-star.jpg)

<http://www.cornellbooksellers.com/blog/uploads/mcquarrie.jpg>

------
gojomo
I had a book of his _Star Wars_ illustrations as a kid, too. It was great to
see the variants of recognizable vehicles/structures/characters/etc that
_didn't_ make it into the final movies... an early lesson about all the little
creative choices that sum up to an iconic final product.

Sorry to see he's passed. Glad he lived a full creative life. Encouraged that
his _Star Wars_ work was done in his 40s.

------
krg
I had a set of his Empire Strikes Back drawings as a kid, and I spent
countless hours pouring over every detail. He really had a way of capturing
one's imagination.

~~~
mbreese
I still have a set of those drawings (Empire Strikes Back) - they've managed
to make several moves with me. For some reason, I've never been able to get
rid of them. It's a set of large, widescreen, pictures (for want of a better
word). I think I'll have to break them back out tomorrow.

------
caycep
that is a fantastic career of work.

sadly - the thumbnails on his site aren't working for me...is that true for
anyone else?

~~~
CharlieA
Not for me either, likely intentional to prevent people from printing where
they could otherwise sell posters or something? Shame though, it'd be great to
see some full-size HQ versions.

